# Model engine venturis



## riversidedan (Apr 27, 2021)

just playing around and cranked out some model engine venturis, had a hellofva time reaming out the big one on the right
but turned out ok, I do have some assorted boring bars coming so will be interesting what they can do in that situation.

Didnt have the right tool to smooth out the bottom radius of that hole so used my fingure and sand paper to get in as far as I could, but seemed to work out.   BTW that hole was 21M just big enuff to get my fingure in, I have a tool in mind but not quite sure how to make it..........o


----------

